# tom or jake?



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I waited till the last week of 234 and shot a jake while hunting by myself. I called the bird across an open field about 250 yards away to within 10 feet. It was cool and I really wanted a jake fan for the B-mobile. I had never killed a jake before. Having killed one now, I don't think I'll kill another jake. It's not that important for me to tag a bird. More important to get out and hunt a lot.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Once you get a few under your belt, the fun of the hunt becomes calling in and baging a longbeard with some nice hooks. For starters I advise the newbies I hunt with to take the first legal bird they have the opportunity to harvest. Nothing like hoisting up that first wild turkey and actually feeling the weight of it. I can still remember the first bird I took years ago, once you take the first bird, you are hooked.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

First year for me and im using bow,so im not sure what my answer would be but I would like to be successfull.


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am going on my 10th year of chasing these crazy birds. Fortunately I haven't had to settle for a jake. Only got skunked one year. I have too many longbeards under my belt to regress now! I have had many opportunities to fill my tag with the jakes but I like to let them go for another year!


----------



## junk yard dog (Jan 25, 2009)

I shot a Jake on my first turkey hunt many years ago. I go for mature birds now. I have been skunked a couple of years when I passed on a Jake waiting for the big Tom. I am going to hunt with a long bow this year, I will attempt to shoot the first legal bird I get within range. 

Good luck this year!


----------



## EMPIRE (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't shoot jakes anymore. That way I typically get to hunt longer. I may try to shoot one with my bow this year(my first with bow), Jake might be fair game for first bow turkey?? well see how it goes...My wife on the other hand always says she is not going to shoot a jake, them BOOOOM. I figured out, the only way to keep her from shooting a jake is to not put one in front of her....:lol:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been lucky enough to take mature Toms both years I have been hunting. I do have a feeling that my luck will run out this year. Stay tuned!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

this year i'll use my dads crossbow for the first 3 days and have my camcorder attached to the top of the scope. i hope to film the whole scene of calling and the shot. i just hope my dads watching over me and guides my arrow to its target. i know it would make him smile. R.I.P. DAD


----------



## murphs law (Mar 3, 2009)

I have shot both.Try to hold out for al longbeard but when the deepfryer is sitting in the garage i need to stuff a bird in it.Don't understand it, taken buddies out for there first time calling for them just to have them pass up jake after jake.Hate coming home empty handed whether it's calling or hunting.


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

I never know until the final second. A lot of it depends on hunting locations and how the moment of truth arrives.


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

btt


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

My wife had surgery last April so I didn't have an '08 turkey season. This year I have a week off to devote to turkey hunting so I'll have to say longbeard.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I have shot a good number of both in a couple different states and a lot has to do with which one will hold still long enough to get good video footage of him.

Just like small bucks even a 9 or 10 inch beard gets old after you have mounted a couple and then they all just go in a zip lock bag in the garage cupboard.

Turkey hunting is definately for the hunt not the pile of feathers you have when it is over.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I've shot two jakes and two longbeards and both jakes were doubles. The first one was with my old man and the second was with RJSwirls. Those two hunts were more memorable than the times I took the longbeards. The jake I took with RJ was deepfried and when it was time to eat, it was about the size of a CHICKEN. The breastmeat was very tender!


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

This being my first ever turkey season I'm gonna be looking for something decent but it doesn't have to have a rope dragging either. I'm guessing it will all depend on what I'm seeing and how many times I'm going to be able to get out in the woods.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I would get absolutely no thrill from shooting a jake. I'd rather shoot my block target. Less work that way. Long beards only. My only dilemma is how long to wait to gobbler guilletine one before I just go to body shooting with an expandable. I won't shoot a g.g. over about 15 yrds, so it cuts my range in half. But it would be sweet to get that on video.


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

well, my first one with a shotgun was a jake and since then Ive taken 3 toms with a bow so for me I have to say longbeards!


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Since I have never have gotten a bird in 5 years of spring turkey hunting (good lord) if I am given the chance I will take the first bird that I see that is legal. Not that I haven't called in birds close enough just never had a clear shot. I have called in hens at my feet but the Tom just get the best of me most of the time.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Taken a few jakes....they just don't do it for me anymore. It's a Tom or nothing. I'll save the jakes for my boy's.


----------



## BubbaMC (Apr 9, 2009)

It's up to you... But personally , I feel that the challenge is in going after the wiley old, mature tom! 

Button buck or ten-pointer?

"Let the little guys live a little" is my creed...

Hey... If I don't get a big old boy, I just go to the Walmart deli!

BubbaMC - Bad Axe


----------

